# Conformation Critique



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

OKAY HOOF SHOTS

FRONT RIGHT

















FRONT LEFT


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

BACK RIGHT

















BACK LEFT


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

It's hard to quote on his body shots since they're indoors and dark. He does need a good farrier visit for his hooves, however, as they're too long and need to be reshaped.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

**Please note that the second image for "back right" is wrong.


yes i know he needs to see the farrier for a nice trim. I'll have her out this next week when the vet comes for his checkup.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I think he looks pretty good his butt might look a little better with some more muscle along with his chest but thats easy to fix. His feet like said before definitely need to be trimmed...

He is standing kinda weird in those last shots so i cant really tell much about the rest... 

Maybe if you got better shots from a better angle where he is standing right lol.

Very pretty horse by the way.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Jr_lover said:


> I think he looks pretty good his butt might look a little better with some more muscle along with his chest but thats easy to fix. His feet like said before definitely need to be trimmed...
> 
> He is standing kinda weird in those last shots so i cant really tell much about the rest...
> 
> ...


yes i do agree. when i got him he was emaciated so its been crazy getting him back to being okay. but now we definitely need to work getting muscle along his topline. He might get some supplement over the winter i think =P


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

so any other critique for him, despite the hooves???


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think i'll repost this after next weekend when he's seen the vet and farrier


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Just a few things, from what I can see... Roman nose, thin neck, needs work on topline and rump.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Just a few things, from what I can see... Roman nose, thin neck, needs work on topline and rump.


haha banana nose =P i love his nose though i think its so adorable


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

equineangel91 said:


> haha banana nose =P i love his nose though i think its so adorable


He is very cute. I would love to see more pics, with better lighting. :wink:


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> He is very cute. I would love to see more pics, with better lighting. :wink:


yeah! i'll def get some more pics of him when i go to the barn this week, I wanna hear critique on him =) thaanks lol i love that nose though, I have a thing, "pony nose" like theyre allll so cute  Its a rule, like you have to kiss my horse's nose


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i want him =D lol he is so adorable


----------

